# unloader



## BLASTERBOY444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi..thanks for having me..my question is...i have an older 2 stage compressor..works great...i want to put on a new pressure valve,with head pressure release port...can i remove the tube from centrifugal release valve"some times acts up"...block off..and use the new switch instead...running tube to switch from head...hope i'm clear..by the way i type in bold for a reason...thanks ron


----------

